# DC Duct sizing



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 1 1/2 hp delta dust collector that i want to finally set up properly. I've read a few pages of posts on here and have learned a lot but im also more confused. Its seems like people prefer 6" main duct lines. My collector has 2 4" inlet ports. Can i take that splitter off and find or make something to take 6" lines? I do plan on building a thein separator. All of my equipment have 2 1/2" dust ports. What to do?


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

The splitter should just pull off revealing a 5 or 6" hole. You can fashion a connector over it to accept larger ducting. As for the equipment, do not be afraid to refit your stuff. Run the largest line possible all the way to the tool. I cut the front lower door of my bandsaw to put a 4" connector on it. I removed the top of my drum sander and made a completely new one so I could have 6". One thing to remember...with larger duct work, your DC must move enough air to keep the chips suspended in the stream. I believe yours will, but have no first hand experience with that model.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

whiskeypete said:


> I have a 1 1/2 hp delta dust collector that i want to finally set up properly. I've read a few pages of posts on here and have learned a lot but im also more confused. Its seems like people prefer 6" main duct lines. My collector has 2 4" inlet ports. Can i take that splitter off and find or make something to take 6" lines?
> 
> yes, you can. there are 4 or 6 screws that hold it onto the blower housing. when you find that 5" or 6" fitting you need that directly attaches to the blower housing of the 50-850, send me the link. i'd like one too.
> 
> ...


hope this helps.


----------



## whiskeypete (Jan 23, 2013)

So I finally got around to pulling that splitter off and there is a 6" port









There is also a restrictor with a 4" opening. Does it serve a purpose or should i cut it out to have a full 6" opening?
I noticed that the inside diameter of the fins on the impeller is similar to the ID of the restrictor plate. 

Pete


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I wouldn't alter the actual DC and its housing. It is designed to work very efficiently the way it is. You could, on the other hand, run all you stuff in 6". LIke it was stated previously, if you can, you should try to stick with the largest ports you can. That will ensure the best DC.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

*Maybe Blasphemy*

Go with your original plan of the Thein separator ahead of the impellor of the DC. The huge advantage is that the trashcan is easier to empty and only wood flour is trapped in the lower DC bag. My set up is this way and I empty the trash can about once a month and the lower bag once every 6 months after about 12" of flour collect in the lower bag.

I find it very convenient to stretch a hose to the machine being used and my hoses are all 4". My DC came with a 6" inlet and a "Y" with 2 4" ports. One of the 4" ports has been capped and taped with duct tape since forever. 

There are all kinds of adapters, 4" to 2-1/2". Just make sure that the adapter connects the 4" hose to the machine and no significant length of 2-1/2" hose between. 

Sometimes we obsess about dust control and a connection to every machine in the shop. The people that seem to push this concept are the same ones that sell the plumbing. I can only run one machine at a time so the "Move the hose" concept works for me.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

rrich said:


> Go with your original plan of the Thein separator ahead of the impellor of the DC. The huge advantage is that the trashcan is easier to empty and only wood flour is trapped in the lower DC bag. My set up is this way and I empty the trash can about once a month and the lower bag once every 6 months after about 12" of flour collect in the lower bag.
> 
> I find it very convenient to stretch a hose to the machine being used and my hoses are all 4". My DC came with a 6" inlet and a "Y" with 2 4" ports. One of the 4" ports has been capped and taped with duct tape since forever.
> 
> ...


+1. but has a baffle been added to the drum ring of your 50-850? something like this, or a thien dimensioned flat baffle, really helps send collected material to the collection bag and not to the filter.

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/40189

then the separator can be used for heavy chip producers, like planers and jointers.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

rrich said:


> Go with your original plan of the Thein separator ahead of the impellor of the DC. The huge advantage is that the trashcan is easier to empty and only wood flour is trapped in the lower DC bag. My set up is this way and I empty the trash can about once a month and the lower bag once every 6 months after about 12" of flour collect in the lower bag.
> 
> I find it very convenient to stretch a hose to the machine being used and my hoses are all 4". My DC came with a 6" inlet and a "Y" with 2 4" ports. One of the 4" ports has been capped and taped with duct tape since forever.
> 
> ...


I have been recently trying to find a way to hardpipe enough stuff so that all I have to do is flip a couple blast gates, and I'm good to go. I have found that dragging a hose around the shop sometimes is alot of bother, and also, the hose gets in the way (tripping hazard). Also, if you hardpipe as much as possible, you WILL get better suction, because the ridges in the flexible hose cut down on the airflow drastically. I'm not trying to say that your way might not work for the OP, just that it doesn't work for everyone.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

thegrgyle said:


> I'm not trying to say that your way might not work for the OP, just that it doesn't work for everyone.


In a word, ABSOLUTELY!


----------

